# This is the NFL



## Marshall (Nov 6, 2012)

Just a thread for anything NFL. Can be some old trivia, this weeks games, player news and notes, whatever you want to say about the N-F-L !

Trivia note: The title of the thread was the name of the old weekly NFL highlight show that came on every Saturday


----------



## Marshall (Nov 6, 2012)

First post, I'm going to deliver the interesting bit of Quarterback information that I've been working on. What I've done is take great seasons from QB's of the past and adjust their statistics, based on league averages, to IF they had played in the 2011 NFL season and played in all 16 games.

What prompted me to do this was how the NFL has evolved into a passing league, so the old standards of the past for greatness; 4,000 yards, 30 td's have become more commonplace due to the high number of attempts and even higher completion percentage, because of the dink 'n dunk style of passing game in place today, rather than the down field style of days gone by.

First off, here's a link to the 2011 passing leaders: 2011 NFL Passing - Pro-Football-Reference.com

Now by comparison, here are some great seasons from a handful of legends IF they played in 2011   


```
YR                     C  ATT  COMP % YDS   TD  INT
'76 Jones, Bert       353-509  69.4%  5003  36   8
'76 Stabler, Ken      387-504  76.8%  5156  48  18  
'67 Namath, Joe       411-620  66.3%  5422  29  17
'81 Fouts, Dan        425-653  65.1%  5258  36  12
'84 Marino, Dan       410-599  68.4%  5424  50  13
'59 Unitas, Johnny    408-644  63.2%  5229  45  12
'72 Manning, Archie   420-702  59.8%  4620  27  18
'78 Manning, Archie   425-606  70.1%  4687  23  11
'67 Jurgensen, Sonny  457-684  66.8%  5242  36  11
'63 Tittle, Y.A.      392-558  70.3%  4575  42  11
'90 Moon, Warren      466-701  66.5%  5816  40  12
'73 Gabriel, Roman    499-736  67.8%  5655  37  10
'78 Tarkenton, Fran   503-737  68.2%  4800  35  22
```

Some tidbits - 2 NFL records would have been established. 1972 Archie Manning would've had 702 pass attempts, breaking Drew Bledsoe's actual total of 691 and projected total of 699 if his 1994 season took place in 2011.  

In addition, 1976 The Snake, Kenny Stabler would've topped Brees' 71.2% with an amazing 76.8% completion percentage. Side note on that, 1989 Joe Montana (75.6%) and 1982 Ken Anderson (75.2%) would've also topped Drew Brees' mark he set in 2011.

The only other record that would've been touched was Tom Brady's 50 TD's in 2007. 1984 Dan Marino, playing in 2011 would've equaled that mark. Marino would've made a run at Brees' record 5,476 passing yards, coming in just behind with 5,424. Brees' 468 completions would still be the standard.

Interesting stuff I think. Just some fun, and a way to compare the greats of yesteryear to the greats of today.


----------



## K1 (Nov 6, 2012)

This is going to be an interesting thread bro...I like seeing these old school comparisons!! You should do this for each position played bro!!


----------



## Marshall (Nov 7, 2012)

I think what prompted me to research it was when I read a quote from Bill Belichick before the '07 Super Bowl against the Giants. It was after Brady's record setting 50 TD season and they asked him who was the greatest pure passer he's ever seen and he said Bert Jones. Kind of threw everyone for a loop, but of course I remembered Jones' 3 great seasons '75-'77, including NFL MVP in 1976 before he hurt his throwing shoulder. I wondered how that great season would stack up in modern times. Turns out pretty damn good  

You know K1, that's a great idea brother ! I don't think that RB's will translate into anything exciting, because the running game was big in the old days. I DO think though, that doing some work on the WR's and TE's of the era may produce some eye popping seasons when translated into the 100+ catch seasons of today's receivers.

Right off the bat I can think of some interesting guys; I'll have to work on my formulas


----------



## Marshall (Nov 7, 2012)

I bet some of the kids today wouldn't think Peyton and Eli's dad was that good


----------



## Marshall (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm going to add some QB's here and there, just for fun. I'm thinking 1990 Warren Moon (who may make a run at the yardage record), and 1978 Fran Tarkenton, who I think will shatter the pass attempts and completions record. '90 was a great season by Moon, '78 not so great for Tarkenton, but he did throw the ball a lot.


----------



## odin (Nov 7, 2012)

Great thread


----------



## Marshall (Nov 9, 2012)

Updated the passing thread with great seasons from Warren Moon (1990), Roman Gabriel (1973) and Fran Tarkenton (1978). Keep in mind Tarkenton's year wasn't a great year (he was the 12th rated passer in the NFL that year), but the Vikings threw the ball A TON !

Records that would've been broken by these 3; Attempts 737 and Completions 503 Tarkenton, Yardage, both Moon (5816) and Gabriel (5655).

If these numbers seem odd guys, keep in mind that Moon led his next nearest challenger by 700 yards and Gabriel by 669 yards in their respective seasons, while Brees last year was only 241 yards higher than Brady when setting the record. So Moon and Gabriel were putting up greater numbers BY FAR than their competition.

I'm sure there are some other titanic seasons out there, but these are the ones that have caught my eye. 

Going to move on and work on some receiving numbers next. Makes sense to even them out as we did the QB's, since they're on the receiving end.


----------



## Marshall (Nov 11, 2012)

Big games this week:

Detroit @ Minnesota - winner can make a run at a wild card, loser probably out of steam.
Atlanta @ New Orleans - huge game for the Saints to get in a position to even make a run at a playoff spot.
Dallas @ Philadelphia - pretty much same scenario as DET @ MIN. Both have talent, we'll see who can get the edge and make a possible run.
Houston @ Chicago - possible Super Bowl preview? Houston is tough, we'll see how good the Bears really are. If they tank at home against the Texans, not a good sign.


----------



## vintagemuscle (Nov 11, 2012)

Some nice matchups for a Sunday afternoon. Detroit seems to be on the rise while the Vikings are struggling. Cowboys and Eagles is kind of a tossup but I think overall the Cowboys have the better team. I'm an Eagles fan but am being realistic in light of their poor play lately. The Saints could pull an upset but I think they will have to score a lot of points to do it. I agree Marshall it is time we saw just how good the Bears are, should be a good game. "Let the games begin".

Vintagemuscle


----------



## Marshall (Nov 12, 2012)

Didn't take Rex Ryan long to make the Jets the worst team in the NFL. 

Big wins for Dallas, Minnesota and New Orleans. First tie game I can remember in a long time !


----------



## PRIDE (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes I think their overtime rules are bullshit! There is no reason for there to be ties in the NFL, they should just be going into a sudden dealth situation.


----------



## odin (Nov 12, 2012)

Yay I'm a San Fran man and it did not sit well having to watch that!!


----------



## Marshall (Nov 13, 2012)

PRIDE. said:


> Yes I think their overtime rules are bullshit! There is no reason for there to be ties in the NFL, they should just be going into a sudden dealth situation.



Agreed, you play until the game is won.


----------



## K1 (Nov 13, 2012)

:Smilies_Angry_RantB *Fucking Chiefs...Fucking Cassel *:Smilies_Angry_Angry


----------



## Marshall (Nov 14, 2012)

I picked the Chiefs as my AFC dark horse to win double digits brother ! What a letdown.

I think the right tools are there in a lot of places as far as players, but for sure Cassell is going to have to be switched out and Quinn is probably even worse.

Personally, I think that Mallett (QB) w/New England would be a starter on a lot of teams. I'm not sure why Belichick drafted him to sit behind Brady forever. He's a free agent after this year, would be a nice pickup for KC imo.


----------



## K1 (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah they need to figure something out before this season's over because they don't want to go into next season with the same old bullshit...Their season is more then finished this year so now is the time to figure out the changes that need to be made on all fronts!!


----------



## Marshall (Nov 14, 2012)

I was a year ahead, for some reason I thought Mallett came out in the 2010 draft, but it was 11. He's still under contract through 2013. Chiefs will be drafting high, so they could take a chance on Tyler Wilson from Arkansas or Landry Jones from Oklahoma, maybe even Geno Smith from West Virginia. 

I'm not a big Barkley fan, USC quarterbacks have been historical busts besides Carson Palmer.


----------



## Marshall (Nov 18, 2012)

A few big games this week:

SD @ Denver - A Bronco win would pretty much seal of the AFC West
Indianapolis @ NE - Big game for the Colts. Doubt they'll win, but maybe a test of if they're a true playoff team
Baltimore @ Pittsburgh - Huge game for the AFC North
Chicago @ SF - No Cutler, but a Bears loss might end any hopes of home field in the playoffs and bring them back into a tie with the Packers


----------



## K1 (Nov 18, 2012)

Let's see how bad the Chiefs can do today:banghead:


----------



## vintagemuscle (Nov 18, 2012)

Denver should win but I would like to see San Diego make it interesting. I'm looking forward to the Green Bay vs Detroit and Philadephia vs Washington matchups as well.


----------



## Marshall (Nov 19, 2012)

Damn, the AFC playoffs are already about set at week 10. Packers are hot, Cowboys just got plain lucky. 

Glad I put up those numbers comparing QB's from different eras. When a guy who's ok like Schaub can go 43-55 for 527 and 5 td's, kind of shows you how much the game has changed. It's nice to be able to cross compare from different eras.


----------



## K1 (Nov 19, 2012)

Some pretty good games yesterday...A few overtimes too.....

Chiefs did a great job...of being fucking useless.....


----------



## Marshall (Nov 19, 2012)

Not a good year for Chiefs and Eagles fans for sure. Honestly, no one jumps out at me this year as a great team. A few pretty good ones, that's about it. Should be an interesting final 6 weeks and entertaining post-season.


----------



## vintagemuscle (Nov 19, 2012)

It appears to me the Eagles have pretty much given up with the loss of Vick(who was not playing very well anyway) and the probability of Andy Reid not returning next season.


----------



## Marshall (Nov 19, 2012)

Ya, I think Andy Reid is a solid coach, but he obviously lost control of the team. They're tanking it.


----------



## Marshall (Nov 22, 2012)

Good games to watch, but only real game of impact is Washington @ Dallas.


----------



## Marshall (Nov 23, 2012)

Big win for the 'Skins. I don't think they're a playoff team, yet. Their owner is committed though, that's the good thing. They need to add some quality players on both sides of the ball. Dallas just isn't a good team. Need an offensive line for starters. I think Jerry Jones needs a football guy to rebuild that franchise from the ground up. I wonder if it was a coincidence that he was talking to Holmgren?


----------



## K1 (Nov 23, 2012)

Almost can't blame Sanchez for last nights loss...Jet's made a lot of good plays, just couldn't hold onto the ball! Almost every fumble was made on a play that would have yielded good gains.....


----------



## Marshall (Nov 23, 2012)

The Jets, from top to bottom are just a bad football team. I'm not sure how much the owner believes in Rex Ryan. Personally I'd clean the entire coaching staff out and start from scratch.


----------



## K1 (Nov 24, 2012)

Marshall said:


> The Jets, from top to bottom are just a bad football team. I'm not sure how much the owner believes in Rex Ryan. Personally I'd clean the entire coaching staff out and start from scratch.



There should be a few teams getting a staff overhaul this off season...I know the Chiefs should be one of them.....


----------



## Marshall (Nov 24, 2012)

For sure the Chargers and Eagles are going to get complete facelifts. I don't know if Crennel is as much a bad coach as the Chiefs need to get healthy, get a QB and pick up a few players.


----------



## Marshall (Nov 25, 2012)

Huge game tomorrow Green Bay @ NYG.

A Packer win and they take control of the North with a 3-0 division record. A Giants loss and it's a free for all in the East, with the 'Skins actually having the best division record.

Big game Minnesota @ Chicago. Vikings probably falling back with a loss. San Fran @ New Orleans huge for the Saints.


----------



## Marshall (Nov 30, 2012)

Some huge games on tap this week. Lots of divisional games now. Falcons put a major hit on the Saints playoff hopes last night.

Big game though, MNF, Giants @ 'Skins. Let's see what they're made of. 'Skins can get back in the playoff picture with a huge home win.


----------



## K1 (Dec 1, 2012)

The KC Chiefs' scene just keeps getting worse

Jovan Belcher of the Kansas City Chiefs kills himself at team facility after killing girlfriend - NFL News | FOX Sports on MSN


----------



## K1 (Dec 2, 2012)

Takes tragedy for the Chiefs to pull one out


----------



## Marshall (Dec 3, 2012)

Ya, Chiefs are off the snide. Unfortunate circumstance, but there's crazy people everywhere, NFL included.

Steelers stayed alive with the Bengals for the 6 seed. Colts are looking strong in the 5 side at 8-4. They have Houston twice, but the Chiefs and Titans at home, so they should be looking at 10-6 or possibly 11-5.

6 seed in the NFC is up for grabs in a huge way. That will come down to the last week more than likely.


----------



## Marshall (Dec 4, 2012)

Big win for the 'Skins. Outside of their pass coverage, their probably the best team in the NFC East. They are going to be tough if they shore up their holes on defense next offseason. Good run defense, excellent offense all the way around. Need a big TE and one more possession receiver on O.


----------



## Marshall (Dec 11, 2012)

Another big win for the 'Skins. RG3 is hurt though, not serious, but they're definitely downplaying it. If they win out (Cleveland, Philly and Dallas) and 1 Giants loss (Atlanta, Baltimore, Philly) and they'll take the division. Hard to believe. 

Bring back the old George Allen, Over the Hill Gang era uniforms and you start winning football games


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 15, 2012)

Eagles fell apart on last night's game, didn't they!


----------



## vintagemuscle (Dec 15, 2012)

AnaSCI said:


> Eagles fell apart on last night's game, didn't they!



They sure did after having a decent showing the week before against Tampa Bay at the end of the game.  
  I'm really curious as to when and what kind of changes are about to take place in Philly.


----------



## Marshall (Dec 16, 2012)

New GM and head coach. Vick is gone. Will probably have to have a rebuild year and evaluate Foles. I don't think there's an impact QB in the draft for 2013.


----------



## Marshall (Dec 17, 2012)

NFC playoffs are up for grabs. Hard to believe but the 'Skins control their own destiny. Slide will like that ! Unless they're hiding the extent of RG3's injury, they're going to be a powerhouse for the next 10 years or so.

See if the Jets can stay in the playoff hunt tonight. A loss narrows it down to the Bengals or Steelers for the 6 spot.

Looks like a couple of good backup QB's are available now. Cousins is showing that he can play in this league, and he obviously is never going to see the field behind RG3, so he'll want out of Washington. Alex Smith and Mike Vick are going to be playing elsewhere next year too. Should be interesting.

I think Alex Smith or Cousins would be a good pickup for the Chiefs.


----------



## vintagemuscle (Dec 24, 2012)

Some serious meltdowns yesterday for the Giants, Steelers and 49ers. NFC east is a real tossup.


----------



## Marshall (Dec 25, 2012)

Cowboys v Skins for the NFC East and 4 seed. Didn't think the 'Skins would be ready, but 6 wins in a row is impressive.


----------



## K1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Pro Bowl Rosters are up:

2013 Pro Bowl rosters: AFC, NFC - NFL.com


----------



## Marshall (Dec 27, 2012)

Kind of surprised not to see Richard Sherman or Kam Chancellor from the Seahawks on there somewhere. Some good DB's right there ! 

Andrew Whitworth and Andre Smith are 2 pretty good OT's for the Bengals too. Haven't followed Duane Brown from the Texans much, but maybe he's Pro Bowl caliber. Somebody's opening up those holes for Foster


----------



## Marshall (Dec 27, 2012)

Can't wait for Sunday night's Dallas Skins' game for the NFC East and 4 seed ! Glad it's the NBC game of the week.


----------



## Marshall (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow, just can't believe the 'Skins reeled off 7 in a row to win the NFC East. Where's slide? I think he was a 'Skins fan. With those 2 rookies, if they play their roster right, they're going to be a powerhouse in the NFC for the next decade.

Playoff football now, doesn't get any better than that !


----------



## vintagemuscle (Jan 1, 2013)

Seattle vs Washington is a great matchup with the two exciting rookie quarterbacks.


----------



## vintagemuscle (Jan 1, 2013)

The seven coaches that were expected to be fired are gone but I think 2 or 3 of them may be head coaches somewhere in 2013.


----------



## Marshall (Jan 1, 2013)

Seattle has just been bulldozing people. It'll be interesting to see how the Redskins can try and stop them. RG3 is really hobbled with that knee. If he's not healed up a bit better and quicker to get around the corner on the read option, they may have trouble scoring enough.


----------



## K1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well three good things to start the off season for the Chiefs...Andy Reid is the new head coach, they finally got rid of that slimy piece of shit Scott Pioli and they got the first pick in the draft so hopefully they do something good with it.....

Andy Reid agrees to become Kansas City Chief's next coach - NFL News | FOX Sports on MSN


----------



## Marshall (Jan 6, 2013)

Ya, Reid should be a good fit. As far as the #1, I'm not sold on Geno Smith. I'd rather see them take Joeckel and get a solid LT for the next decade and go after an Alex Smith via trade. Someone conservative, smart who can compliment Charles and Hillis.


----------



## dlux (Jan 6, 2013)

Hopefully Reid can turn the Chiefs into a decent team, I like the guy as a coach.


----------



## Marshall (Jan 9, 2013)

Well, Griffin is done for most of next year. Hopefully Cousins will be able to pick up the slack. Not looking for a totally healthy RG3 until 2014 season for sure. I think he'll be able to regain most of his explosiveness eventually though. He's young. 

Still waiting for Tebow to go to the Jaguars.


----------



## Marshall (Jan 14, 2013)

Good playoff weekend. For the Tebow fans, Denver never made it an inch further, so the millions spent on Manning didn't generate anything extra. It's all about wins, Manning couldn't get it done.


----------



## vintagemuscle (Jan 14, 2013)

Denver's secondary played like keystone cops. They were all expecting the other guy to pick up the deep receivers. And sadly Peyton ended up making a mistake at the end of the game that you don't expect from him.


----------



## Marshall (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks like San Fran and the Pats. Hell it's been awhile since the Pats won one !


----------



## vintagemuscle (Jan 19, 2013)

Big games tomorrow. AFC and NFC championships at stake. I agree Marshall I also think it will be the 49ers and Patriots coming out on top however the Falcons and/or the Ravens could pull an upset.


----------



## vintagemuscle (Jan 19, 2013)

My Eagles finally have a coach in Chip Kelly. He seems pretty excited about the opportunity I just hope he does not get overwhelmed by the monumental task he has in front of him. Go Eagles!


----------



## Marshall (Jan 19, 2013)

Has to go the Pete Carroll route, completely shake up the roster from top to bottom. I think Carroll did like 200 transactions the first year or something crazy. Worked for the Seachickens ! 

As dysfunctional as the Eagles are, you can't just go in and move a few pieces around and expect it to work.

Pats 9'ers Superbowl picks !


----------



## Jello (Jan 19, 2013)

Marshall said:


> Has to go the Pete Carroll route, completely shake up the roster from top to bottom. I think Carroll did like 200 transactions the first year or something crazy. Worked for the Seachickens !
> 
> As dysfunctional as the Eagles are, you can't just go in and move a few pieces around and expect it to work.
> 
> Pats 9'ers Superbowl picks !



My Pats are going to get it done this year and yes I also think it will be them and SF in the big game.


----------



## norbit09 (Jan 19, 2013)

NE over SF


----------



## PRIDE (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks like SF is in there.


----------



## basskiller (Jan 21, 2013)

harbaugh vs harbaugh in the superbowl !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marshall (Jan 21, 2013)

Pats got stymied and Falcons blew a huge lead at home. Who'd have thunk it.


----------



## vintagemuscle (Jan 21, 2013)

Interesting matchup for the NFL championship. If these two teams play like they did to get there this will be one heck of a game.


----------



## vintagemuscle (Jan 21, 2013)

basskiller said:


> harbaugh vs harbaugh in the superbowl !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Gotta love these two guys on the sidelines, they are so animated.


----------



## Marshall (Jan 22, 2013)

The Harbowl !

I remember when Jim almost pulled off the upset of the decade against the Steelers in the '95 AFC Championship game. Man, that was an exciting one.


----------



## Black71 (Jan 24, 2013)

great times, man !


----------



## vintagemuscle (Jan 25, 2013)

We are now entering the lost weekend of the NFL.


----------



## powders101 (Jan 25, 2013)

basskiller said:


> harbaugh vs harbaugh in the superbowl !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Should be an interesting game!


----------



## Marshall (Jan 26, 2013)

I like the 49ers.


----------



## vintagemuscle (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm not a fan of the 49ers or the Ravens but I think the 9ers win. However if the Ravens some can solve the riddle of the awkward but very effective ball handling of Kappernick(sp) they might have a shot.


----------



## vintagemuscle (Jan 27, 2013)

Pro Bowl today, let's hope no one has any major injuries in this game with only 6 months to recover for the 2013 season.  In the near future I think the NFL will honor the players who have acheived Pro Bowl status but not actually have them play one another.


----------



## Marshall (Jan 28, 2013)

I'd agree with that vintage. Pro Bowls and All-Star games are relics. Pre-union, the guys needed the money and exposure. Those days are over. Just dole out the honors on paper and call it a year.


----------



## vintagemuscle (Feb 4, 2013)

Halftime at the NFL Championship. Baltimore looks pretty good however they will need to keep the pressure on to maintain their advantage. Gotta love the fake field goal attempt even though it did not work.


----------



## vintagemuscle (Feb 15, 2013)

Not sure what the Eagles are up to with a restructured Vick contract and the signing of Dennis Dixon. Not to mention Foles who played fairly well when called on. Things will be very interesting in the Philly camp, new coach and all. For better or worse: Go Eagles!


----------



## Marshall (Feb 28, 2013)

Well K1, Chiefs are getting Alex Smith. The question is: Is he a rich man's Cassell or a bonafide playoff QB?


----------



## K1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Marshall said:


> Well K1, Chiefs are getting Alex Smith. The question is: Is he a rich man's Cassell or a bonafide playoff QB?



Can't be any worse then Cassell was I guess...I think he may do well with the Chiefs.....


----------



## Marshall (Mar 2, 2013)

Just can't turn the ball over when you're that type of QB. Cassell just imploded last year. I remember when the Chiefs had a great year from Steve DeBerg back in the early 90's. Never turned it over and the rest of the team was solid. They had a great year.

Here it is:

1990 Kansas City Chiefs Statistics & Players - Pro-Football-Reference.com


----------



## K1 (Mar 4, 2013)

Marshall said:


> Just can't turn the ball over when you're that type of QB. Cassell just imploded last year. I remember when the Chiefs had a great year from Steve DeBerg back in the early 90's. Never turned it over and the rest of the team was solid. They had a great year.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 1990 Kansas City Chiefs Statistics & Players - Pro-Football-Reference.com



The days of Okoye and Thomas on both sides of the ball...Miss those guys!!


----------



## Marshall (Mar 5, 2013)

Ya man, the only back I can think of more punishing than Okoye was The Tyler Rose, Earl Campbell.


----------



## frizzlefry (Mar 5, 2013)

The Nigerian nightmare was a bruiser for sure.  In 89 he ran over everybody.  Steve Deberg is still my favorite Chiefs QB.  Dude was carved out of wood.  We still don't talk about Rich Gannon round these parts.:banghead:


----------



## Marshall (Mar 7, 2013)

Bill Kenney !


----------



## Marshall (Apr 26, 2013)

Nothing exciting in the draft, that's for sure. Geno Smith's stock plummeted when it was reported that he's got more ego than Cam Newton and much less talent.

Jacksonville will probably grab him to start the 2nd round.

Jets got blasted for their picks, but I thought they were ok. They're not going to score big with Sanchez, so may as well try to win as many 17-14 games as you can.


----------



## Sandpig (Nov 3, 2014)

I know we have a few Patriot fans here. Yesterdays game was one of the most enjoyable I have ever watched.
Yea I know we've won three SB's. 
But remember, this team was left for dead five weeks ago and the Broncos are lead by the second coming of God.

This catch by Gronk was incredible.







Now we get a well deserved rest before resuming a murderous schedule.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 3, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> I know we have a few Patriot fans here. Yesterdays game was one of the most enjoyable I have ever watched.
> Yea I know we've won three SB's.
> But remember, this team was left for dead five weeks ago and the Broncos are lead by the second coming of God.
> 
> ...


I hate the patriots but love this pic


----------



## Sandpig (Nov 3, 2014)

Oh Google  Velvet Sky Patriots  
She's got some nice pics out there


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 3, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Oh Google  Velvet Sky Patriots
> She's got some nice pics out there


Ashley Alexis


----------



## K1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Marshall said:


> Well K1, Chiefs are getting Alex Smith. The question is: Is he a rich man's Cassell or a bonafide playoff QB?



Marshall, what conclusion have you come to about Smith?!

My first thoughts when he came on were that he was not a long distance qb and still I think it is very conservative, which isn't a bad thing because he gives up very few turnovers...But he has shown since losing Charles that he can throw the deep ball, with accuracy and speed.

With how beat up they are on both sides of the ball they sure have turned it around this season on this 6 game win streak and holding tight on that 5th spot!


----------



## M11 (Dec 7, 2015)

It's so hot!!!


----------



## Marshall (Dec 7, 2015)

K1 said:


> Marshall, what conclusion have you come to about Smith?!
> 
> My first thoughts when he came on were that he was not a long distance qb and still I think it is very conservative, which isn't a bad thing because he gives up very few turnovers...But he has shown since losing Charles that he can throw the deep ball, with accuracy and speed.
> 
> With how beat up they are on both sides of the ball they sure have turned it around this season on this 6 game win streak and holding tight on that 5th spot!



Smith is a bonafide winner and can take a team all the way. No question about that. He makes all the throws and has decision making ability that a Stafford or Cutler will never have. I'd like to see Okoye lined up behind him right now, that's for sure !


----------



## M11 (Dec 7, 2015)

I guess the hottiest goes to football))


----------



## Marshall (Dec 22, 2015)

One man backfield here.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Dec 28, 2015)

Fucking patriots lost to the jets love it lol. Just think the dumb ass seachickens could've won the super bowl last year with a run instead of a pass now look at em loosing to the Rams haha. 

Was really hoping for the panthers to go undefeated and win it all since the patriots choked a few years back.


----------



## Marshall (Dec 28, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> Fucking patriots lost to the jets love it lol. Just think the dumb ass seachickens could've won the super bowl last year with a run instead of a pass now look at em loosing to the Rams haha.
> 
> Was really hoping for the panthers to go undefeated and win it all since the patriots choked a few years back.



Ya it's a shame that Carroll outcoached himself in last year's SB. You give it to Lynch 3 straight times and win or lose, otherwise why pay him?


----------

